# اريد قصص حب فاشلة من مستشار الحب



## بيشوى موريس (17 فبراير 2007)

:Love_Mailbox: انا عاوز قسم للى معاة مشكلة فى الحب وعاوز يحلها:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي بيشوي*

*اولآ*
* مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً* 


بيشوى موريس قال:


> :Love_Mailbox: انا عاوز قسم للى معاة مشكلة فى الحب وعاوز يحلها:Love_Mailbox:


 
*هناك قسم*
*ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات* 
*تحت أشراف*
*artamisss*, *ramyghobrial*​ 
*وفي هذا القسم يناقش كل هذا *
*من مشاكل ومن قصص ومن .......*

*فهناك يوجد كل شئ خاص بالشباب ومشاكلهم *
*وخاص بالحب وسنينه ههههه*

*أتمني أن أكون أوضحت لك الفكرة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2007)

*لا كتر منهم  متقلقش يعنى*​


----------

